# $750 budget for a 29er - input needed



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Looking for my first 29er.

I have a list of potential bikes. Just looking for some input on them.

Trek Marlin 6 & 7
Airborne Guardian
Haro Double Pear trail
Specialized Rockhopper & Pitch
Kona Mahuna & Lava Dome

pros & cons


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

RUBZERK said:


> Looking for my first 29er.
> 
> I have a list of potential bikes. Just looking for some input on them.
> 
> ...


Out of those listed, the Kona Mahuna would easily be my choice.. decent entry level bike. None of the forks are very good on these, but the suntour xcr is ok to start out with - Also, suntour has a fork upgrade program you could look into if you choose the Kona. The other specs are probably pretty comparable between bikes. I like that it has 100mm travel and the geometry is pretty good - the head tube angle is 69° so not overly steep like some of the others. I think the Guardians for example is 71 and it has really narrow bars - just a weird setup.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

I like my lava dome except for the xct forks. I just took part in the upgrade program for a radion lo r. Air fork. Waiting to arrive. One thing I know is it's 27.5mm seat tube. Hard to find dropper for it. And if your doing any single track downhill ou will want to get that seat down low. Everything else on the lava dome seems good to me. Just the forks suk 


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

The Airborne has the best components of all the bikes listed. The fork is decent. I know people are suggesting the Suntour upgrade program on the other bikes but then you are adding $200 to the price of the bike... If you are going to do that then go with the Airborne seeker for $829... it has an even better fork and components.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Airborne


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Ok. So I hit up 4 LBS today. 
I think I'm narrowed down to just 2 bikes

Haro Double Peak. $599
Cannondale Trail 5. $750

Both 29ers.

Airborne with shipping will be way out of budget 
Specialized & Kona can be ordered but Cannondale is a better deal. 
Haro is on the list due to price & the shop is in my neighborhood. 2 blocks away.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

What type of riding are you planning on doing? The Cannondale has better geometry for rougher trails compared to the Haro.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

75% rail trail & city streets 
25% bad choice in the woods


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Forgive me for asking the obvious question. Why are we looking at full price models? The cannondale Trail 5 runs $750 new. We should be talking about MSRP $1000 bikes that are on closeout


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

RUBZERK said:


> Airborne with shipping will be way out of budget


Odd, they aren't charging shipping when I go through the checkout procees...

"Your order will ship with ground shipping; if you need express shipping, please call us at 1-800-888-BIKE to place or change your order.
Ground Flat Rate ($0.00)"


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Since nobody else has mentioned it yet,

Secondhand.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

I tried to add the airborne to the cart but I use Chrome browser and the site isn't setup for it. I'd have to call Monday. 

For the cannondale, $750 is the lowest price in my area.

I really would rather have new.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

new is fine, but closeout bikes are new, they have just been sitting on a salesfloor for awhile. For example (and this is just an example because REI is a nationwide company). The 2015 Novara Ponderosa 29er was $1100 and is now $714. It is Autumn, and stores are closing out bikes, take advantage.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

The truth is, within that price range, most bikes will be basically the same.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

what sites are good for purchasing ?


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

bikesdirect.com


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

online shops like Airborne and bikesdirect probably give you the best bang for your bike initially, but you have to factor in assembling your own bike or paying a bike shop to do it _right_. most bike shops give you deals on some maintenance and stuff, so Airborne leaves you hanging there. might be worth it, might not.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

So what are the quality differences in these 2 bikes?

Trail 5 - TRAIL - SPORT HARDTAILS - MOUNTAIN - BIKES - 2016









Haro Bikes - MTB - Double Peak 29 Trail


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

RUBZERK said:


> So what are the quality differences in these 2 bikes?


The Haro has a pretty steep head angle at 72 degrees. I'm also not a fan of the elevated TT... it looks nice but is a negative out on the trails. I personally like 650b and the Cannondale has decent geometry but the MSRP is ridiculous. One good thing about both bikes is that they come with a 9 speed drivetrain versus 8. They are also giving you a 11-34t cassette for more low end. 9 speed offers a very wide range of gears with good spacing and it is easy to keep a cadence.

Have you given up on Airborne? Neither bike has rebound adjust on the fork like the Airborne Guardian and they both cost more. The Airborne also has SRAM X-5 which is pretty decent. I've never ridden or even seen an Airborne in person so I don't want to push it too hard and it end up sucking but its definitely the better bang for the buck unless you can get any of the other bikes for $600 or less. The Airborne Seeker would definitely be a very good first bike because of the fork it comes with... plus it has a 11-36t cassette... lighter cranks with outboard bearings... it would probably be a few pounds less than all the bikes you have listed so far... s-bends on the seat stays...

Airborne aside, I like the Kona Mahuna or the Cannondale. The Kona has a lower MSRP and has rebound on the fork. Just to give you an idea on how much better the fork is on the Airborne seeker, the Kona has the best fork of all the bikes you have listed but it weighs 2528g... the recon gold TK on the seeker weighs 1755g... that's a 1 3/4 lb difference.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

RUBZERK said:


> So what are the quality differences in these 2 bikes?


Functionally, the fork is the biggest difference. The XCM on the Cannondale is a stouter fork (and I am using that term gingerly, as it is still entry level). The XCT fork on the Haro is really almost a hybrid fork, not really what I would be hoping for for singletrack.

There are a few other things setting the two bikes apart, like the Shimano vs Suntour crankset, but I think mostly these aren't too much to fret over. Generally the choices give a slight edge to Cannondale from a parts perspective, but none in a significant way, save the fork. Haro then jumps ahead again with the next model up, the Double Peak 29 Comp. It takes most of what is true about the Cannondale, and puts a nicer drivetrain on it. Then Cannondale with the Trail 4, and so on.

In the segment of the market you are shopping, price is mostly going to be a reflection of the stuff attached to the frame, not the name printed on it. I'd decide what your minimum parts list is, and then test ride to decide by fit (what feels right when riding).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

RUBZERK said:


> 75% rail trail & city streets
> 25% bad choice in the woods


If you feel comfortable riding a bike, check out some cyclocross bikes too. They'll be a lot higher performance on the street and rail trails, and IMO a crappy suspension fork is actually worse than riding with a rigid fork. From time to time, a company will try to sell an entry-level mountain bike with a rigid fork, but that market seems uninterested in bikes with rigid forks, never mind that they're lighter, track better, and don't kick when compared to a lot of suspension forks on ~$750 bikes. I don't know of anyone offering one right now, but I'm not a bike catalog.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

At that price. I would look at some Craigslist bikes. Find yourself a nicer 1200 bike for 700 or less.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Nothing good on Craigslist in my area right now.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Try Pinbike Forum. Here's a link. I entered M/L bikes. Just to give you a idea of what's out there for sale.

Pinkbike BuySell Search


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

How about this

Cube Attention SL 29" Hardtail Bike 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

RUBZERK said:


> How about this
> 
> Cube Attention SL 29" Hardtail Bike 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles


It looks fairly decent. It has a nice fork although it is the silver TK. The silver TK has steel stanchions rather than aluminum ones found on the gold TK so it doesn't have the same weight savings (~2100g vs 1830g). Deore groupset is nice. I think it would make a great first bike. Good value.


----------



## Bttocs (Jun 21, 2014)

I bought an Airborne Seeker last year and it is a great bike. I feel it is the best buy for that price range. I was looking at bikes from Trek, etc.. (the big names) and they were 3-500 more for essentially the same bike. If you jump to 1.5K then you have a lot more choices.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Bttocs said:


> I bought an Airborne Seeker last year and it is a great bike. I feel it is the best buy for that price range. I was looking at bikes from Trek, etc.. (the big names) and they were 3-500 more for essentially the same bike. If you jump to 1.5K then you have a lot more choices.


Out of curiosity, have you weighed your bike? What size is it? This thread has made me interested in it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Another vote for Airborne - As the previous poster I don't own one, but I do own a Cannondale with a similar fork. My first bike was from Bikesdirect w/Sontour fork and what the guys are telling you is worth listening to. Other than having to assemble it, it is a great entry level based on its components.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Here is the winner $625


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

RUBZERK said:


> Here is the winner $625


Congrats man, time to get it Dirty!


----------

